# Ikea + home deepthroat



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

When IKEA and Home Deepthroat get together:wallbash:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

what in the wide wide world of sports is a going on here?!?!?!?


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Flyin Brian said:


> what in the wide wide world of sports is a going on here?!?!?!?


 THis is the underside of a double lav. Was at a friends brothers house party and they asked if I could have a look at this as it was leaking.....that was the least of their problems. I should have taken more pictures!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You have made my morning.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I recently installed one of those Ikea p.o.s. double lavs. Oh my God was it a mess. I threw away all of the drainage pipe that was supplies, and did it out of 17 Ga. chrome. The water lines are a freaking mess, too. 

Then the guy biotches about the price.............................

I cant wait till the faucets need repair. "yes sir, head on over to Ikea and get a new cartridge, and I'll be happy to install it for you." " What do you mean they don't have parts for it?"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know whether to scratch my watch, or wind my butt....:blink:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow. 

Why even spend the extra bucks for braided SS supply lines? Shouldn't they be pex? It would really complete the theme.

What's with the flexible lines? Are they going to the overflows? I've never seen one of these IKEA gems in real life.



Paul


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Is that a galvanized tee and black nipples?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Please tell me the picture is side ways...


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

DIZ,

I had to turn that because it was making my neck sore!! That is an abortion right there!!












Proud Plumber said:


> Please tell me the picture is side ways...


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

OK so I havent had the pleasentry of installing one of these ikea. What the hell are they?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

wow that just looks like a pos

The included water trap is flexible, which means that it easily adjusts to connect to drain, washing machine and dryer.

It really says you can connect the drain to a dryer :huh:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?q...bcategory=Sinks+and+faucets&sorting=relevance


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

ESPinc said:


> DIZ,
> 
> I had to turn that because it was making my neck sore!! That is an abortion right there!!


THanks, my iphone pics always load sideways, no idea how to correct it though. How'd you do it?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

DIZ said:


> THanks, my iphone pics always load sideways, no idea how to correct it though. How'd you do it?


Mine do as well, I have windows 7 and there is a handy dandy picture editor that came with it. I don't know much about computer machines, so don't ask me how to find it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ikea is crap. Installed some faucets/other garbage a customer purchased from orlando. Certified crap.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I guess I can now add Ikea to my will not touch list.:no:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Plumbdog said:


> Well I guess I can now add Ikea to my will not touch list.:no:


There kitchen cabinets are decent.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

uummmmmm I am just sayin, uummm That would not be approved here, just a few things wrong there on drain. And what the heck, reminds me of this, Notice the tee turned on its side. nice This was a lav that some hack had turned in to a double bowl,simlar to ikea plumbing set up


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, you still haven't told us where it was leaking...............LOL


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Well, you still haven't told us where it was leaking...............LOL


WIth amazement, it was only leaking from the 1/2" PVC T's. I told him he should just use some bubble gum to plug it, he thought I was serious. I wish I had taken a picture of his tile job (will update if I happen to return there)


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Uh, what the heck is that? Got on this thread late, I hope you have corrected it by now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Uh, what the heck is that? Got on this thread late, I hope you have corrected it by now.


Haven't seen one either ND. I think it's a sink with a waste & overflow. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That IKEA stuff is pure garbage...

Maybe when it's brand new it can look good from across the room kind of stuff...
Start actually using it or, look close and it gets very ugly...

Nothing like a $200 kitchen sink stamped out of 20 gauge with firring strips to hold it rigid...:laughing:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/kitchen/10473/










And their interesting bathroom fixtures with very different plumbing....

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/bathroom/18843/



















My advice.... Walk away quickly! Or, better yet Run!

Tell them to find a handy hack on CraigsList, he won't disappoint them any worse than the crap they bought...

He'll probably be better at installing it than a real plumber anyway cause there is no way to install this shiot without a substantial amount of hackmanship which is just not our forte...:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That drain looks like a real time saver on back to back bath tubs :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> That drain looks like a real time saver on back to back bath tubs :laughing:


Except it's 1 1/4" I think... :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Except it's 1 1/4" I think... :laughing:


That'll work in East Texas..............just ask Slick.....:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> That'll work in East Texas..............just ask Slick.....:laughing:


They will be a big seller here, no doubt. Looks like the European garbage we installed in Iraq.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Indie said:


> Uh, what the heck is that? Got on this thread late, I hope you have corrected it by now.


Was never there to correct it, this guy just asked me to look at a leak during a party I was at. I dont think he'a too concerned about correctness. He's a handyman by day, explains a lot!


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Think of all the time we could've saved learning how to plumb if they would've come out with these amazing products decades ago! :laughing:

That picture is epic. :thumbsup:


----------

